# Heading to Kona Coast Resort II



## dr.debs (Jul 10, 2012)

I am heading to Kona for the first time this sunday for a week at the Kona Coast Resort II, having traded my MCV 2br for the week :whoopie: .  I am  looking forward to both the resort and the Big Island experience. Any words of wisdom, tips on what to bring/buy, what to do and see are welcome. I am Specifically interested in recent snorkeling trip experiences, and best sunset views.  Thanks for your insights-Tuggers are the best!


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2012)

Get The Big Island Revealed...
Too many places to list to visit. Pick the ones you like out of the book and put a sticky on them...
Get a JEEP .... 
Go to 2-step where you just step in...



hi06720 007 by dntanderson, on Flickr

to snorkel and see this...



hi06720uw 072 by dntanderson, on Flickr



hi06720uw 070 by dntanderson, on Flickr

The shelf ranges from 5-35 feet, and then a few hundred feet offshore drops off to hundreds of feet.



hi06720uw 067 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Swimming back up the near wall ...



hi06720uw 083 by dntanderson, on Flickr

we find snorkelers...



hi06720uw 049 by dntanderson, on Flickr

enjoying this view...



hi06719uw 022 by dntanderson, on Flickr

This is likely one of the best overall shore dive/snorkel sites in Hawaii. Easy in and out, great viz (usually always better than 100 feet), and it is so big that you can dive here for a week and still explore different parts of the reef. Lots of times the dolphins like to hang out here.

After you get wet, stop at Puʻuhonua o Hōnaunau National Historical Park...



P7280372y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Mile Marker 4 is not bad either (best to go early). 
There is a swim through that is nice to visit...



P7270011y by dntanderson, on Flickr
Some mornings there is a small white tip reef shark that is reported to hang out there. We haven't found him home yet.

Kahalu'u Beach Park is shallow, but protected and usually has turtles. Easy in and out, but the coral is beat up in the bay and the viz can be poor, (by HI standards)  10-30 feet. Still a nice place to hop in, check out the fish, and then watch the sunset from the beach.

Both of these sites are in South Kona. Here are more...

We didn't dive at Old Kona Airport beach or Pahoehoe Beach Park. DW said the water was too rough when we were there in the afternoon. Best to get there early. Both a nice place to watch the sunset.

We did dive White Sands Beach (Magic Sands or Disappearing Sands Beach) and it was a nice, but shallow dive with a surf exit by the time we returned. Snorkeling north or south ends may not be bad in the early mornings.

We found a nice little beach at the very end of Kealakehe Pkwy past the Honokohau Marina (just south of Costco). A short walk from where you park to the beach. Easy entry, well protected and a lot to see. We grabbed gas and a polish before we headed down to the beach.

Check here and here...


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2012)

As I remember we got some pretty nice sunset views from the resort itself.


----------



## dr.debs (Jul 10, 2012)

Delighted to hear it!  


Luanne said:


> As I remember we got some pretty nice sunset views from the resort itself.


----------



## lgreenspan (Jul 10, 2012)

We stayed there several years ago and enjoyed the resort and location.


----------



## chewie (Jul 10, 2012)

When you check into the resort, ask for an inside unit (middle of the complex), preferably on the 3rd floor.  

Reasons - 

#1 The inside unit will not spoil your experience with loud A/C noise that is on either side of the units.  

#2 The ceilings are vaulted on the 3rd floor, and the island breeze that you will get is unmatched.  Just open the windows in the front bedroom and open the big slider to the patio and enjoy the tradewinds!  This will also help you avoid paying for the A/C on a per day basis.  There is simply no need for it, unless you like your room to stay at < 75 degrees.

Suggestions:

The Bite Me fish market and grill down at the marina.  If you are a fan of Ahi Tuna or Mahi Mahi at 1/2 mainland market price, and caught within 24 hours, this is your place.  The grills outside the resort are top notch and look for the trough herb garden to pick fresh herbs.  You will see these next to the basketball courts while walking to the pool area.  And be mindful of the hundreds of stray cats that will come up and mug you for your fresh fish if you are not vigilant.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2012)

chewie said:


> When you check into the resort, ask for an inside unit (middle of the complex), preferably on the 3rd floor.



You used to be able to place your requests ahead of time.  We requested what we wanted several weeks ahead of our arrival.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 10, 2012)

Another vote for Bite Me fish market, we go there right from the airport upon arrival to wait for check in time.  I prefer the Ono, I find Mahi-Mahi too dry.

For a nice easy small lagoon snorkel on practically a private beach, try mile marker 87, Hualalai Resort.  Enter the south gate for the lagoon, get guest pass early in the day, only 25 parking spots.  The north entrance has the same guest access to the bay, for a more advanced swimmer.  I snorkeled with several turtles last December.  It's out favorite Kona beach, million $$ homes in the resort and the best bathrooms right on the beach by the lagoon.


----------



## chewie (Jul 10, 2012)

Luanne said:


> You used to be able to place your requests ahead of time.  We requested what we wanted several weeks ahead of our arrival.



Doing this for an owner is never a problem.  When you exchange into the resort, they are typically less 'helpful' in these regards.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2012)

Luanne said:


> As I remember we got some pretty nice sunset views from the resort itself.



From our lanai...



P7230112y by dntanderson, on Flickr

From the golf course where at sunset time ... folks would wander down for the best views...



hi06716 052y by dntanderson, on Flickr



P7180855 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2012)

chewie said:


> Doing this for an owner is never a problem.  When you exchange into the resort, they are typically less 'helpful' in these regards.



Really.  We traded in and were treated quite well.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2012)

daventrina said:


> From the golf course where at sunset time ... folks would wander down for the best views...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are the views I was talking about.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2012)

*See the Mantas*

Another thing to consider it the manta snorkel/dive.





[/url] P7270231 by dntanderson, on Flickr[/IMG]

Click here to see a video of the dive...

The divers make a circle on the bottom and the snorkelers float on top. The manta loop between the two eating up the plankton.
It is awesome!!! Hard to describe. but Bo Dereck does a great job in Chicken Soup from the Soul of Hawai'i pg 255.

Some of these guys have a wing span of around 20 feet and can weigh about a ton


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2012)

Luanne said:


> These are the views I was talking about.


Thought so ... they sounded familiar  

Sunset time on the BI can require a little more planning to be in the beach for sunset. On Maui, you can just pull over at the nearest beach. I usually doesn't work that way on the BI. It could take 20 min or more to get to a beach if you're out exploring and we always like to be on the water for sunset.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Thought so ... they sounded familiar
> 
> Sunset time on the BI can require a little more planning to be in the beach for sunset. On Maui, you can just pull over at the nearest beach. I usually doesn't work that way on the BI. It could take 20 min or more to get to a beach if you're out exploring and we always like to be on the water for sunset.



We found that sitting at a table by the railing at Huggo's worked quite well.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> We found that sitting at a table by the railing at Huggo's worked quite well.



Ditto.  Also Don's at the Royal Kona resort is great -- bar or restaurant.

My avatar pic was taken from the golf course.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 13, 2012)

debraxh said:


> Ditto.  Also Don's at the Royal Kona resort is great -- bar or restaurant.
> My avatar pic was taken from the golf course.


The bar at the outrigger also works...


----------



## goaliemn (Jul 13, 2012)

I was just there in March.  It was amazing.  Yes the manta rays are a must see, and the Bite Me restaurant was great.  

For an amazing sunset view, go up into the parking lot of the grocery store up on the hill above the resort.  You're above all the trees and the units and get a great shot of sunset.


----------



## dr.debs (Jul 24, 2012)

*Mahalo!*

I have just returned and followed up on many of your suggestions. Thanks for all the pictures! They are a welcome reminder now that I am back at work. We did grab sunset at Huggo's on the Rock and were just by the railing. One of our party did do the Manta snork and loved it. We booked a morning cruise and snorkel to captain cook monument and it was great. We saw a lot of turtles and eels snorkeling in front of the Fairmont Orchid just north of waikoloa. It is a public beach, but the chairs are the hotels and they will move you off them if you are not a guest. the beach is great for young kids and snorkeling/turtles plentiful beyond the break water. Overall a great trip. Unfortunately, despite my request, we did not get a sunset/water view but made up for it with lots of sunset beach trips. One family was staying at the new Hilton Kingsland timeshare. Lovely interior, and terrific pool, but no sunset or ocean views from that property either. Our villa at Kona Coast had to be twice as large as the kingland 2br. FYI. I did not do the owners tour at the Kona coast, but considering they are rennovating I would definitely return there.


----------

